

Facebook Movies: Won't kill piracy, but may help reduce it - AndreSegers
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/igeneration/facebook-movies-wont-kill-piracy-but-may-help-reduce-it/8714

======
MicahSeff
Wow. If Facebook can manage to get HD content up for that low of a price, this
may be a huge coup for them. At three dollars for a two-day rental, this
service would already be half the price of what Microsoft charges for similar
rental content on the Xbox 360 (at only 720p, no less).

I do have a point of contention with the article though as the author seems to
think that most college students aren't crafty enough to connect their laptops
to their televisions to watch the streaming HD content there. Preposterous!

